# Documentary: The Guantanamo Trap



## BeyondTheNow (19 Jul 2013)

If anyone has _The Superchannel_ as part of their cable package, it's currently playing and available 'on demand'.

Regardless of one's personal feelings towards its subject matter and the circumstances presented, I thought it was very well done and I appreciated the Canadian involvement in its production.  'Definitely worth checking out.

http://www.guantanamotrap.com/press


----------

